# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Tomaten en Lycopeen - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Over tomaten gesproken* 

Tomaten smaken fris in een zomerse salade maar kunnen ook op oneindig veel andere manieren worden bereid en verwerkt. Eén blik op de Italiaanse keuken zegt genoeg. Er is echter nog een reden om tomaten te eten: tomaten zijn bijzonder rijk aan lycopeen. 

*Lycopeen*  
Lycopeen is een natuurlijk pigment waaraan tomaten hun rode kleur danken. Het wordt vooral tijdens het rijpingsproces in tomaten gevormd. Hoe roder de tomaten, hoe meer lycopeen ze bevatten. Tomaten die geler zijn bevatten minder lycopeen.

Lycopeen behoort tot de groep van de carotenoïden en staat bekend als een krachtig antioxidant. Het zou bescherming bieden tegen kanker (vooral prostaatkanker) en hart- en vaatziekten. Als gevolg van allerlei omzettingsprocessen komen in het lichaam vrije radicalen vrij. Vrije radicalen kunnen schade aanbrengen aan een cel en spelen een belangrijke rol in het verouderingsproces. Antioxidanten maken deze vrije radicalen onschadelijk.

Recente onderzoeken suggereren dat lycopeen eveneens de verminderde vruchtbaarheid van mannen kan verbeteren, schade aan de huid onder invloed van UV-licht en de leeftijdsgebonden maculadegeneratie kan beperken. Lycopeen zou ook kunnen helpen in de preventie van osteoporose via een remmende werking op de osteoclasten en een stimulerend effect op de osteoblasten. Hierover is echter meer onderzoek nodig. 

*Bronnen van lycopeen* 
Verse tomaten maar ook producten en bereidingen op basis van tomaten zoals tomatensoep, tomatensaus en ketchup vormen belangrijke bronnen van lycopeen in de voeding. Lycopeen komt ook voor in andere voedingsmiddelen, zoals in watermeloen en roze pompelmoes, maar in veel mindere mate dan in tomaten.

Hoewel koken meestal gepaard gaat met enig verlies aan voedingsstoffen, blijkt de beschikbaarheid van lycopeen uit een licht gestoofde tomaat groter dan uit een rauwe tomaat. Onder invloed van de verhitting worden de celwanden in de tomaat afgebroken waardoor meer lycopeen vrijkomt. Daarnaast wordt lycopeen onder invloed van hitte ook omgezet in een meer biologisch beschikbare vorm (isomerisatie van een trans- naar een cis-configuratie). De toevoeging van een beetje vet aan de tomatenbereiding zorgt voor een nog betere absorptie. Lycopeen is immers een vetoplosbaar antioxidant. 

*Hoeveel lycopeen per dag?*  
Hoeveel lycopeenrijke voedingsmiddelen we gemiddeld per dag zouden moeten eten om er een gezondheidsvoordeel uit te halen, heeft men nog niet kunnen vaststellen. Naast lycopeen bevatten tomaten bovendien nog andere interessante bestanddelen zoals de vitaminen C en B, verschillende mineralen en vezels, die het gezondheidseffect van lycopeen mogelijk versterken. Vandaar dat tomaten niet zomaar kunnen worden vervangen door een lycopeenpil. De gezondheidseffecten maar ook eventuele schadelijke effecten van lycopeen in de vorm van een supplement, los van de voeding, zijn nog niet bekend. 

De aanbeveling om dagelijks 300 g groenten en 2 tot 3 stukken fruit te eten blijft van kracht. Wie kiest voor variatie, zet ongetwijfeld ook regelmatig tomaten op het menu en doet zich zo ook telkens te goed aan een portie lycopeen samen met andere essentiële voedingsstoffen. 

*Voortaan elke dag spaghetti met tomatensaus en pizza?*  
Neen, want behalve lycopeen zijn er ook nog andere belangrijke gezondheidsbevorderende voedingsbestanddelen die alleen door andere groenten dan tomaten, of fruit of andere voedingsmiddelen kunnen worden aangebracht. Vandaar het belang van een evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding. Een tomatensaus is prima maar voorzie ook andere groenten. Pizza kan naast tomatensaus ook ingrediënten bevatten die behoorlijk veel verzadigd vet leveren, wat juist niet zo gezond is. Voor een verstandige keuze geldt: kies een pizza met veel groenten en weinig kaas en vette vleeswaren (zoals salami) en eet er een salade bij. Fleur het slaatje op met partjes tomaat. De samenstelling van het totale voedingspakket blijft met andere woorden primordiaal. Dit blijkt ook uit het bejubelde mediterrane voedingspatroon dat vaak onterecht gereduceerd wordt tot spaghetti met tomatensaus en pizza’s. Het is veel meer dan dat. In de mediterrane voeding nemen tomaten een geprivilegieerde plaats in maar daarnaast worden ook andere adviezen over gezond eten gecombineerd. Een zuidelijk eetpatroon bevat naast tomaten ook veel andere groenten en fruit. Er wordt beperkt gebruik gemaakt van voedingsmiddelen met verzadigde vetten zoals vette vlees(waren), volle melk(producten) en kaas. In de keuken wordt vooral olijfolie gebruikt, rijk aan onverzadigde vetten. Het advies om regelmatig vis te eten wordt eveneens toegepast in het eetpatroon rond de Middellandse Zee. Daarmee is de mediterrane voeding vooral een gezond eetpatroon. Verder kunnen er ook andere kenmerken van het leven in de “Méditerranée” in het spel zijn, zoals de hoeveelheid lichaamsbeweging en stress.

(bron : gezondheid.be)

----------

